# New Beretta GRIPS 92/96 Series Pistols 92F, 92FS, M9, 96 Grips



## gripsamerica (Nov 26, 2019)

Custom Grips


----------



## JeffW (Nov 24, 2019)

very ornate


----------



## gripsamerica (Nov 26, 2019)

They are available in 1 color, Blk or Silver


----------



## BangMeister (Sep 3, 2020)

Mama Mia! That's gotta be maybe the most beautiful pistol in the universe!


----------



## BangMeister (Sep 3, 2020)

Mama Mia! That's gotta be maybe the most beautiful pistol in the universe!


----------



## BangMeister (Sep 3, 2020)

BangMeister said:


> Mama Mia! That's gotta be maybe the most beautiful pistol in the universe!


My eyes were just knocked out by the above photo by G Grips America, with all the gold, silver, ornaments and such. Whether genuine or not, it's a beautiful presentation of a gun that in my opinion, was quite beautiful straight from the factory. Sure puts my M92 A-1 with Wilson ultra-lite grips in the shade. But hell, it's still a Beretta, and I love my handy shooter all the more since I installed the "Wilson"grips, which fit my smallish hands perfectly!


----------



## BangMeister (Sep 3, 2020)

gripsamerica said:


> They are available in 1 color, Blk or Silver


 Would love to know how that "Golden" beauty got that way, step by step. Mine will stay a shooter but that picture by GripsAmerica is a real show piece. My 92 A-1 is more accurate than me, and the "Wilson Ultra Thin" grips helped make it that way!


----------



## BangMeister (Sep 3, 2020)

BangMeister said:


> Would love to know how that "Golden" beauty got that way, step by step. Mine will stay a shooter but that picture by GripsAmerica is a real show piece. My 92 A-1 is more accurate than me, and the "Wilson Ultra Thin" grips helped make it that way!


Some folks think the big Berettas are a little chubby in the hand. I wanted to share that there is a fix for it. The cherry wood grips aren't just for looks. They actually curve inward and make a remarkable difference for the smaller hand. Like mine. I almost sold the gun before I found these grips. Not now!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BangMeister said:


> Some folks think the big Berettas are a little chubby in the hand. I wanted to share that there is a fix for it. The cherry wood grips aren't just for looks. They actually curve inward and make a remarkable difference for the smaller hand. Like mine. I almost sold the gun before I found these grips. Not now!


I'm a fan of the Wilson grips myself. I added a little bling to my guns as well, but that one's a little over the top?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> I'm a fan of the Wilson grips myself. I added a little bling to my guns as well, but that one's a little over the top?
> 
> View attachment 18924


Alright I give up. I have to own a full sized Beretta. When my favorite LGS gets one in I will buy one.
Thanks @desertman for enticing my eyes to lighten my wallet!

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Alright I give up. I have to own a full sized Beretta. When my favorite LGS gets one in I will buy one.
> Thanks @desertman for enticing my eyes to lighten my wallet!
> 
> GW


The 92FS Compact on the right is a recent addition that I bought last week. I couldn't leave it alone. I polished the barrel to a mirror like finish then the flats of the slide with 320 wet or dry. Giving it a brushed look then swapped out all the controls with the 92FS Inox that I've had for a while. Did all of the internals as well along with a "D" spring. On the Inox I polished the flats along with the barrel to a mirror like finish all the way down to 2000 wet or dry then added a Wilson all steel trigger and magazine catch. That's how I get my kicks, along with working on cars. This will be my second Beretta within a month. The other is an M9A3 that too was the only one left. Can't polish that one out though. Bummer!!!

When I went to my local LGS to check out their almost bare shelves. That one caught my eye, it was the only one they had. They've got plenty of revolvers and a bunch of 1911's but are out of most popular brands of semi auto's, especially 9's. They're running short on ammo too, to the point that they will only sell it along with the sale of a gun. Their reasoning is that they want to have enough ammo on hand to sell to a gun buyer as most of them ask for a box of ammo to go along with the gun.

There are a lot of first time buyers, a lot of women according to my friend who manages the store. I just hope that they vote accordingly along with joining a pro gun organization of their liking.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> The 92FS Compact on the right is a recent addition that I bought last week. I couldn't leave it alone. I polished the barrel to a mirror like finish then the flats of the slide with 320 wet or dry. Giving it a brushed look then swapped out all the controls with the 92FS Inox that I've had for a while. Did all of the internals as well along with a "D" spring. On the Inox I polished the flats along with the barrel to a mirror like finish all the way down to 2000 wet or dry then added a Wilson all steel trigger and magazine catch. That's how I get my kicks, along with working on cars. This will be my second Beretta within a month. The other is an M9A3 that too was the only one left. Can't polish that one out though. Bummer!!!
> 
> When I went to my local LGS to check out their almost bare shelves. That one caught my eye, it was the only one they had. They've got plenty of revolvers and a bunch of 1911's but are out of most popular brands of semi auto's, especially 9's. They're running short on ammo too, to the point that they will only sell it along with the sale of a gun. Their reasoning is that they want to have enough ammo on hand to sell to a gun buyer as most of them ask for a box of ammo to go along with the gun.
> 
> ...


I hope that I can have my new Beretta shipped direct to your address for customization when I find and purchase it.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I hope that I can have my new Beretta shipped direct to your address for customization when I find and purchase it.
> 
> GW


Yeah, then I can help to lighten your wallet even more!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Yeah, then I can help to lighten your wallet even more!


Money is nothing but dirty paper! 

GW


----------

